# "A network cable is unplugged" task bar pop up driving me crazy



## Blade_Jones (Feb 5, 2005)

I keep getting this "A network cable is unplugged" pop up on my task bar showing up every 45 seconds or so. I have a network of a MAC and a PC with a Cable modem and a D-Link Router. I use Dave software to transfer files between these two computers of mine. I am able to mount the PC share folder from my MAC, then sometimes transfer a file successfully. However if the "Network cable is unplugged" pop up shows up on my PC then the file transfer is immediately stopped. :sayno: I've tried replacing the Ethernet cable. Tried "repairing" the "Local area connection 2" on my PC but it doesn't fix it. If I turn off my MAC, then the pop up stops, but of course I can't transfer files to my MAC with it turned off! Something fishy goin' on here. 

Asus P4C800-E Deluxe
Intel 3 GHz P4

Mac G5


----------



## Blade_Jones (Feb 5, 2005)

OK. I tried bypassing the router and instead hooking the two computers together with just an Ethernet cable. Everything worked great. The "Network Cable is unplugged" warning stopped. I was able to transfer files perfectly. Of course if I want to get back on the Internet with my PC I have to unplug the Ethernet cable from my MAC and plug it back into the router. For now this is a fix that I can live with, although it's silly to have to repatch the cable each time. I just wish I knew the proximate cause of the problem.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

If the problem did not show up when directly connecting the 2 machines, I see 2 possible issues.

1 - A flaky Ethernet cable. Try swapping the Ethernet cables between the 2 machines.

2 - Something is up with the router. Is the firmware up to date? Maybe you are overloading the routers processor when locally transferring files?? This may be a lower end router that does not expect much traffic from the WAN interface and they did not put a robust CPU in it?

JamesO


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Try the pc on a different port on your router. If this does not work, see below.

You may need to do a reset on the router. You should see a button on the back or bottom. You will have to reconfigure the router after doing this.


----------

